# DTG on existing plastic product



## SymFlight (Oct 9, 2014)

We we would like to set up to print directly onto an ABS plastic item with a pretty much full color emblem with a white background. Being inexperienced in DTG processes and equipment I would like to hear from the forum about how you think we should do this. Equipment and methods of course. 

Looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Best bet would be a solvent version of a DTG printer, NeoFlex has one also UV would be an option. Printing on plastic with textile ink would most likely not work at all.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep I can't see a waterbased garment ink taking to that kind of material, if it could then there wouldn't be a market for UV printers etc


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely a great application for a UV cured printer - UV flatbed devices are typically big and expensive but there are a couple that are designed for printing on small objects like golf balls, pens, etc...

Mimaki has a small format flatbed UV device: (see video below)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APtBWI_bZ8E


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Guess I should have asked... is the ABS item a flat surface?

here's another option: (there are a couple of pretty cool YouTubes that show this process in action if you search for them.)

Hydrographics or HydroGraphics, also known as immersion printing, water transfer printing, water transfer imaging, hydro dipping or cubic printing, is a method of applying printed designs to three-dimensional surfaces. The hydrographic process can be used on metal, plastic, glass, hard woods, and various other materials.

The water transfer printing process is extensively used to decorate items that range from entire all-terrain vehicles and car dashboards, to small items like bike helmets or other automotive trim. Films can be applied to all types of substrates including plastic, fiberglass, wood, ceramics, and metal. For the most part, if the item can be dipped in water and can be painted using traditional techniques then the hydrographic printing process can be used.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

AND, if you have a pigment ink injet device, you can buy the Hydrographic film for your inkjet printer and do it yourself.

I'm sure there are other places that sell this specialty film but I found one place online...

HydroGraphiX Water Transfer Film | America's Only Printable HydroGraphix Film!


----------



## SymFlight (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the all the advice. 

Yes the item is flat and relatively small, about 4" x 4" so I don't thing the hydrographic process is the right approach although the technology is certainly interesting. 

I'm going to explore UV and see where that takes me. Any advice on manufacturers? Of course trying to keep the initial investment manageable.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

i think the entry level for a UV cured flatbed device is around $30K (Mimaki) but you might be able to find something used for less. I know Roland makes some UV devices as well but I'm not sure about pricing (they are also wide format focused.)


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Also, what kind of volume do you expect? Digital devices aren't typically designed for mass producing (500+ of a small item) a single image as well as other more traditional processes like screen printing.


----------



## SymFlight (Oct 9, 2014)

Expected volumes would be 25 - 50 per run.

UV with its wide format sounds like it might be best suited for items much larger than what we are planning. 

Sounds like this could lead me to a solvent based DTG print process?


----------

